# Second dog, male or female?



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello, I need some advice. I've been thinking about getting a pal for my current dog (spayed female, about 3 years old). I prefer another spayed female but some people are telling me that I better get a male. They said two females will fight and harm each other. Is that true? Even though they are both spayed?


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I think it depends on the individual dogs. GENERALLY, different sex pairs get along better. Those of us with more than 2 dogs have to cross that bridge and make a decision. I have 2 males and a female, all altered. My girl gets along with other girls for the most part. We even watch my sisters female boxer at our house a few times every year. We've had minor scuffles, but we supervise them, so it's not an issue. 

I would just make sure your dog meets the future dog, and find one that complements your girls personality. Good luck


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I prefer females too. I have two spayed females and they get along perfectly. They play well together and never get in fights. I think it just depends on the individual dogs.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

My husband's parents have two females that get along great! We have one female, and she gets along with them as well.. We are working on getting a second one for us, and we plan to get another female again.  Though I know some female/female pairs will fight.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

It all depends on 2 things, the dogs themselves and how you introduce them. I have 3 girls and they all get along just fine, no fights at all. Occasionally if Nell get's into Betty's space too much, Betty may give a quick snap, but it's just a warning snap. Then Nell backs off and tries to play with Chloe, lol.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

What breed of dog is your current dog? Certain breeds seem to be more prone to same sex aggression.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

I've a toy poodle. Are toy poodles prone to same sex aggression? Thanks.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> It all depends on 2 things, the dogs themselves and how you introduce them.


I agree...it all depends. Look at RonE's girls...Esther was full grown and Molly was a pup, and they adore each other. My old boss had an adult female as well and got a female puppy...they hated each other and she had to rehome the pup to avoid the pup killing the adult (the hatred was mutual but by then the pup was the stronger of the two). The same thing happens with m/f pairs. 

One reason I got a boy as my second dog was to stack the odds in our favor as far as the two dogs getting along, but I can't say it's a major factor. Know your dog, know how to manage two dogs, and how too introduce them to get them off on the right foot.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know about toy poodles being prone to same sex aggression, but my grandparents have two female toy poodles. They are both altered and get along just fine. 

I've had mostly female dogs. At one point I had 3 females, all altered, and everyone gets along great. Shadow, was the second female we got. She would growl at our older female, but after we had her altered it did stop for whatever reason. 
I personally think it has to do with the individual dog more than what sex the dog is.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

It does depend on the dogs. 
I have two spayed females.. and the younger one bullies the other one.. and will start fights that I have to step in and stop. Over the past few days (after posting a thread to this board) I've been training her out of it.. and it seems to be working. Having said that, we just adopted a male lab that gets a long with both of the girls. 

I was a little nervous adopting a male dog because I hadn't had any experience with them. Not a big deal, a lot of the things are the same.. and you learn quickly the little things that are different.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Having a couple of years in between same sex pairings will sometimes help as well. I also LOVE female dogs. Guess what? I have 2 males right now  Sometimes life just works out that way. Who ever said some breeds are more prone to same sex aggression is very right as well. Having both dogs fixed definitely helps too but it is no guarantee. If you decide to go the route of a second girl, make sure you intoduce carefully and manage well.


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, they are all very help. I'm still feeling quite mixed right now... Have to think about this more...


----------

